
Show HN: Quantitative insights into engineering teams from developers themselves - kyle_st
https://www.tabspace.io/
======
kyle_st
Hey HN!

We are launching Tabspace to give software developers insights into
engineering teams directly from their peers.

When developers are searching for a new role they might have to go through a
technical screening call (0.5 hrs - 1 hr) and code challenge (3 hrs - 4hrs)
before getting a chance to speak to the company about the team, the role and
the company's approach to engineering. Often, we only discover the things that
might matter to us and can have an impact on our satisfaction after we have
started in the role.

In essence, tabspace is all about rebalancing the information asymmetries that
currently exist in the tech hiring process and helping you make more informed
career decisions.

~~~
troydavis
It seems like most companies have non-disclosure agreements with employees,
and if so, that they’d generally cover providing assessments like this.

At a typical tech company, most ratings, and any rating about code quality or
architecture, would derive from confidential information (and whatever one’s
opinion of non-compete agreements, non-disclosure agreements don’t harm one’s
future choices and are usually pretty logical).

What’s your take on that?

~~~
kyle_st
NDAs typically state that employees cannot disclose proprietary information -
copyrighted software, patented algorithms, etc.

Tabspace does not request this information. Instead, we are asking for a
general assessment of this content rather than the substantive content itself.
While this could be helpful for a prospective employee, it does not damage a
company's competitive position or compromise them in any way.

We ensure that all data is anonymised and aggregated. However, if you believe
submitting a review could have you fall foul of the law, please don't submit a
review.

~~~
troydavis
Most of the NDA boilerplate I’ve seen includes this or something like it:

> any and all information not generally known to the public

… which would include ratings.

Since you’re not trying to subvert NDAs, clauses like that are probably a
common enough to mention on the “Submit Review” page - maybe something like
“Before submitting a review, ensure this information is not subject to an
employer non-disclosure agreement.”

Barely related: Your initial post (and the site copy) doesn’t match “it does
not damage a company's competitive position or compromise them in any way.” If
the point is to encourage prospective employees to use these ratings when
deciding where to work, then by definition it’s affecting competitive
positions.

~~~
kyle_st
That's a fair point, Troy. Thanks for the feedback!

